# [SOLVED]Starting Local....... system doesn't boot

## deemer

After a while I get such errors:

Starting local...

INIT: Id "c1" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes

INIT: Id "c2" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes

INIT: Id "c3" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes

INIT: Id "c4" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes

INIT: Id "c5" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes

INIT: Id "c6" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes

INIT: No more processes left in this runlevel

I read somthing on forums and it was said that I should add udev to grub.conf file I did so but it didn't help...

It was also said that emerging devfsd may help but I can't mount my partition from Live-Cd cd-rom

Could you tell my how to solve my problems??Last edited by deemer on Tue May 31, 2005 7:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Chiefengineerk

 *deemer wrote:*   

> After a while I get such errors:
> 
> Starting local...
> 
> INIT: Id "c1" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes
> ...

 

These are normaly comes from /etc/inittab. Can you post this file

And the files /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/grub.conf to remove the other problems

Greatings

Klaus

----------

## deemer

Hi ok so there are  those files

But as I said before I can't mount filesystem from LiveCD instead I am using Mandiva Linux instalation cd...

grub.conf:

```

default=0

timeout=30

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,3)

kernel /linux /dev/hda4 ro udev

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

fstab

```

/dev/hda4      /      xfs      noatime   0 0

/dev/hda3      none      swap      sw 0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      noauto,ro      0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto         0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none         /proc      proc      defaults      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink). 

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none         /dev/shm   tmpfs      defaults      0 0

```

inittab

```

#

# /etc/inittab:  This file describes how the INIT process should set up

#                the system in a certain run-level.

#

# Author:  Miquel van Smoorenburg, <miquels@cistron.nl>

# Modified by:  Patrick J. Volkerding, <volkerdi@ftp.cdrom.com>

# Modified by:  Daniel Robbins, <drobbins@gentoo.org>

# Modified by:  Martin Schlemmer, <azarah@gentoo.org>

#

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/inittab,v 1.6 2003/01/06 21:32:43 azarah Exp $

#

# Default runlevel.

id:3:initdefault:

# System initialization, mount local filesystems, etc.

si::sysinit:/sbin/rc sysinit

# Further system initialization, brings up the boot runlevel.

rc::bootwait:/sbin/rc boot

l0:0:wait:/sbin/rc shutdown 

l1:S1:wait:/sbin/rc single

l2:2:wait:/sbin/rc nonetwork

l3:3:wait:/sbin/rc default

l4:4:wait:/sbin/rc default

l5:5:wait:/sbin/rc default

l6:6:wait:/sbin/rc reboot

#z6:6:respawn:/sbin/sulogin

# TERMINALS

c1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

c2:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

c3:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

c4:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

c5:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

c6:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

# What to do at the "Three Finger Salute".

ca:12345:ctrlaltdel:/sbin/shutdown -r now

# Used by /etc/init.d/xdm to control DM startup.

# Read the comments in /etc/init.d/xdm for more

# info. Do NOT remove, as this will start nothing

# extra at boot if /etc/init.d/xdm is not added

# to the "default" runlevel.

x:a:once:/etc/X11/startDM.sh

# End of /etc/inittab

```

Greatings

deemer

----------

## yeags_1001

Hi I had the same problem and fixed it by booting and chrooting from the install cd and emerging devfsd.  It also helped with an error I was getting from mounting my boot partician.

Hope this helps ...

----------

## deemer

Hi thanks but the problem is that I can't mount partition from install Cd what is strange I can do that(mount partition) booting with something another than Gentoo Install CD

Greatings

Deemer

----------

## Benson

If you boot from the Gentoo (Minimal) LiveCD, you should enter the following commands (assuming /dev/hda3 is your root partition):

```
mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc
```

Now you can chroot into your mounted gentoo installation:

```
chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile
```

Now you should be able to use your gentoo-intsallation and emerge whatever you need. Please note that you may need your network driver loaded, if you had to do additional steps to activate your network or internet connection, you should do them right after booting from the livecd, network setup should be chapter 3 in the gentoo intsall doc.

rgds,

Benson

----------

## deemer

Hi as I said before I could not mount partition using minimal instal CD (gentoo 2005.0) I have found some older instalation CD-ROM (gentoo 2004.2) and from this cd rom everything worked fine (than I was able to emerge devdfs).....so I regard this problem as solved...

Thanks all for help!!

Greatings

deemer

----------

## baldeante

I had that problem right after 

```
emerge --depclean
```

It removed my devfsd package without i see it ..... re-emerging the package solve my problem.

----------

